
How to Improve Your Finance Skills (Even If You Hate Numbers) - alexkavon
https://hbr.org/2017/03/how-to-improve-your-finance-skills-even-if-you-hate-numbers
======
alexkavon
> "After all, if you’re trying to sell a product or strategy, you need to be
> able to demonstrate that it is both practical and high margin."

Lol if only this were true in Sili. Valley.

